# CPR training



## Loanobrien (Sep 29, 2014)

What is cpr training?


----------



## Riverport Training (Jul 1, 2016)

Good day

I am a newbie to the site and noticed your post. As an ex fire fighter I have made it my life's mission to help people, to help themselves, if they were ever in any situation which threatened their lives, from a medical or other emergency perspective.

I have literally rescued thousands of people and once was part of a rescue team that rescued passengers off a sinking passenger ship in South Africa. The ship was called the Oceanos, you can view part of the rescue etc on youtube.

Enough about my back ground !

CPR is an acronym for Cardio Pulmonary Resuscitation. Basically if a person's heart stops beating due to, eg, a heart attack you would need to do CPR to get the heart beating again. If a person stops breathing then you as the rescuer/first aider would have to perform rescue breaths in order to supply the casualty with sufficient oxygen to keep their cells alive. The combination of chest compressions and rescue breaths is what CPR is all about.

I trust that I have managed to answer your question, albeit months late!

We will be releasing a series of video's very shortly that will cover the 5 most common ways in which children get injured at home and how to treat them. Keep a look out for that.

Have an awesome day:thumb


----------

